# Leaf Litter (Issue 4.1) Now Available!



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The latest issue of TWI's Leaf Litter Magazine is finally available! TWI members in good standing have access to a free download of the digital version via the website (once logged in, an issue download section will appear).

For those who like having a physical printed copy to read (or a digital version for the iPad, etc.) you can order your copies through MagCloud: Leaf Litter | Leaf Litter (Vol. 4, Issue 1) | HP MagCloud

Enjoy!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool - thanks!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ordered.

thx


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those members who may have downloaded the issue off the TWI website last night, we just realized we had posted an incomplete draft version of the issue. However, we have just corrected the problem and the final version is now up and ready for you to download. Sorry about that!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

MagCloud is now offering a site-wide sale on all their publications through Feb. 14, which includes the newest issue of Leaf Litter (as well as all the previous issues we have available on there): Leaf Litter | Leaf Litter (Vol. 4, Issue 1) | HP MagCloud


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I ordered right before that sale went up! No worries though. This was my first issue of Leaf Litter, and I quite enjoyed it; definitely not my last. Just wish it was a little longer! Are past issues archived on the website by chance (I know the last two issues can still be purchased)?

A few suggestions...

After the name of the article's author the education/profession should be listed. Like...Masters of Biology, University of... (or whatever).

Also, has anyone thought of doing a reader's comments and questions section? It might not really fit the "style" of the magazine/journal but it could be interesting.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks!

All issues (back to the first ones) can be downloaded in PDF format from the website...but that is a perk of being a TWI member. The only ones we have available in printed format are the 3 currently available on MagCloud.

Because we are not a technical journal or peer-reviewed publication (and we include pieces from both private and public sector authors), as well as a combination of research submissions, more creative write-ups, photo essays, etc...getting a standard format is difficult, and to help save space is one of the reasons we just do author names rather than all the information, then all the contact info at the end, etc.

Most of the cost you pay for the magazine through MagCloud is the printing cost (per page), and then we do a minimal charge on top of that with serves as a small donation that goes to TWI. Keeping the page numbers down help keep the price down (otherwise issues would be $25-30/each).

I have attempted to get comments and questions, but have never really had any response, so haven't pursued it much.


----------

